# Discworld Fans' Thread!



## e.Blackstar (Dec 31, 2005)

So...this thread is a haven for any fans of the great Terry Pratchett.  (Whose name I may or may not have misspelt.)
I've read the majority of his Discworld books (though not many of the Lancre ones, on the basis that I think they're BORING), and enjoyed them greatly. Vimes and Death are probably my two favourite characters, and Night Watch would have to be my pick for best novel. (See the icon? Hurrah.)

What about you guys? Are you fans? Haters? Or still wishy-washy/unintroduced to the whole subject?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 1, 2006)

I haven't read anywhere near all of the Discworld books--a tiny tiny fraction, actually--but I love them. The witches are my favorite, especially _Witches Abroad_, closely followed by the Watch. Granny Weatherwax and Death are my favorite characters; Vimes is my brother's favorite character. And I love _The Last Hero_.  Way too hilarious to be legal.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear. This will _not_ do. No... It simply will not do.

*an echoing voice comes from a darkly cloaked figure holding a mop* EITHER YOU ARE OR YOU ARE NOT A READER. THERE ARE NO OTHER OPTIONS. NO ONE CAN DENY THE TRUTH.

I am afraid it may be to late of thome of uth...


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been a fan of Pratchett for many a year - all the way back to the Bromeliad trilogy and the Johnny series. And I think I've read pretty much all of the Discworld series. My favourite book: The Truth; and favourite character: Sam Vimes


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2006)

> My favourite book: The Truth; and favourite character: Sam Vimes



You just went up about 60 points on my 'awesome' counter, Craig.  The Truth isn't my FAVOURITE, but it's darn close, and Vimes is definitely on the top of my list.


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm definately a fan.. I've read a little less than half of the series, but I love them and hopefully I will read all of them eventually. My favorite character is Granny Weatherwax, and I really like the witches so my favorite book would probably be _Wyrd Sisters_.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello, I'm Hammersmith and I've been addicted to Terry Pratchett since Secondary School. I started with The Colour of Magic, Mort and The Light Fantastic, was clean for a few years after reading the disappointing Equal Rites, then came off the wagon again with Carpe Jugulum, The Truth, Night Watch, Going Postal and others of his newer books.

*Weeps bitterly*


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 4, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> You just went up about 60 points on my 'awesome' counter, Craig.  The Truth isn't my FAVOURITE, but it's darn close, and Vimes is definitely on the top of my list.


Thank you 

Has anyone else read Going Postal yet? I finished it a couple of weeks ago and thought it was rather good. It was good to see another completely new character to read about, like we had in The Truth. It wasn't as good as The Truth, but not far off I thought.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 4, 2006)

*pats Hammersmith on the back* It's okay chap, we're here for you. 

I read _Going Postal_ a few months ago...it was very good, but nowhere near fantastic, I suppose.

Anyone read Thud?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 4, 2006)

Oooh, Thud must be a new one I haven't read yet. Methinks I'll be getting that from the library when I'm back in Aberdeen in a couple of weeks  Amazon says it's about Vimes, so I can't wait.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's about Vimes.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 5, 2006)

I've read all the discworld novels, including Maurice and both the MacFeegle stories, apart from the new 'Thud' and The Last Hero, that is. Has anyone ever played a game of Thud? I'm really interested since Going Postal.

I think Small Gods is the best so far, but I'm a real fan of Vimes, the Witches and Death (including Susan Sto Helit  )

The Carpet People was funny, but not too good and I really enjoyed Good Omens.


----------



## baragund (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, what a coincidence:

I just finished reading the old 2002 thread about Mr. Pratchet slamming Tolkien's work, started thinking "Hmmm... I wonder what this guy is all about", and lo and behold, I find this thread! 

From what you guys have been talking about, it sounds like he is quite a prolific writer. Do you have any suggestions on which books I should look for at the local library to get a good sample of his work?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 5, 2006)

DGoeij said:


> I've read all the discworld novels, including Maurice and both the MacFeegle stories, apart from the new 'Thud' and The Last Hero, that is.


There's 2 MacFeegle stories!? What's the second one called?



baragund said:


> From what you guys have been talking about, it sounds like he is quite a prolific writer. Do you have any suggestions on which books I should look for at the local library to get a good sample of his work?


He is indeed quite a prolific writer - I think he's Britain's biggest selling living author! But as for what to read first, I'll quote what I just posted in the Pratchett-bashing thread...



> You should. There's about 30 of them now I believe (and that's just the ones written for adults!). It doesn't really matter that much where you start, but I would recommend Guards! Guards! - it's the first one to feature the City Watch.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> There's 2 MacFeegle stories!? What's the second one called?



The first is WeeFree Men, the second one I read was 'Hat Full of Sky'. If you like the witches stories, this one's pretty cool.

Baragund, there's not really any trouble in where you start reading the series, although some stories are somewhat connected. Main characters like the Witches, Death and the City Watch appear in one story for the first time and those are being build upon in later stories.

I myself started once with Wyrd Sisters, because the play was done on our school at the time (I just realised that's over 7 years ago), and someone mentioned it was based on a story. After that I read others at random (those available in the local library), but on a fantasy fair where Pratchett himself was signing I bought Feet of Clay (I still love that one, _Undead Or Alive, You're Coming With Me  _) and my girlfriend secretely had bought the Last Continent and had it signed too.

After that one I became interested in Rincewind, so I had to start reading from the beginning. By that time I studied in Amsterdam, where the American Book Centre has an entire floor of fantasy and SF, including all the books by Terry Pratchett. So I saimply bought one paperback a month, in the correct order, filling up my bookcase and laughing my head of sometimes.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 5, 2006)

> Do you have any suggestions on which books I should look for at the local library to get a good sample of his work?



I started with _Feet of Clay_, which was decent but not spectacular. My favourites (which you should of course start with ) are _Night Watch_, _The Truth_, _Guards! Guards!_, _Monsterous Regiment_, _Theif of Time_, and _Reaper Man_.


----------



## baragund (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmm... Two most esteemed members of our little community recommend _Guards! Guards!_. We'll see what's available at the library but I'll be on the lookout for that one in particular.

Thanks guys!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 5, 2006)

Enjoy.  

Too short! Bah!


----------

